# A great white north shop video tour- architectual



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

For those of you interested in Architeture and current re-creation... your going to enjoy this Video- :thumbup: I did~







:clap::thumbup: 


There is a guy I have gotten to know a little bit about over at OWWM that restores machinery and is a "true" craftsman by trade. 

This is Jack's shop up in Ottawa that he built... there is some incredable craftsmanship with the exterior of his shop using and implimenting a past design & style of periodical Architecture.....
Same guy with the Wadkin BS restoration, if you saw my link...
He has done an incredable job with his shop.... I am in envy.:notworthy





 

:thumbsup:- cool shop tour and some fine craftsmanship....IMO.

B.


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW! the attention to detail in the construction is amazing! :clap: :thumbup:
This is a guy who loves what he does!

Damn nice rat hole he there too.............:whistling


----------

